# Muzzy pro vs super pro???



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey I was wanting to know which is better??? Obviously there is a cost difference but what is the real power difference. I am aware of the backpressure "issue" and need some info on that as well. Other things I want to know is what is the difference in sound and will I feel a huge difference in power when I get one or the other.

All comments appreciated,

Lsu524

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

Also not sure if this is the right section of the forum so if needed u can move it I don't care I just need to know where it's being moved to


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

super pro is the way to go


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

The super pro is suppose to give you 3 to 4 more hp than the pro. I asked vfj the same question.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

can anyone on this forum actually answer my questions please haha not the mini answers like above hahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well you did say all comments appreciated... lol hahaha


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

you have also been given a power increase number........ anyways.. i have the super pro and wouldn't go any other way. It's worth it


----------

